# Typische JavaScript Fehler automatisch finden lassen mit: javascriptlint



## Thomas Darimont (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

entwickelt man größere stark JavaScript lastige Webanwendungen so ist es sehr hilfreich wenn man während der Entwicklung oder innerhalb des Build-Prozesses über typische JavaScript Fehler informiert wird.
Ähnlich wie das Webbasierte JSLInt: http://www.jslint.com/ lassen sich mit  dem Tool javascript lint http://www.javascriptlint.com/  bestimmte JavaScript Fehler automatisch finden. 

Gruß Tom


----------

